# Rad am Ring 2010



## Sabo.g (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich wollte nur mal anfragen wer von euch vor Ort anwesend sein wird?

MFG Sabo


----------



## Trailfrog (4. Januar 2010)

Hier ich =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (7. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit,

ich werde auch dabei sein.
Allerdings mit dem RR im 4er Team.

gruß


----------



## rallilein (7. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei  Als 4er MTB-Team


----------



## Sabo.g (7. Januar 2010)

Schön, wir werdenauch als 4er Team MTB starten

MFG Sabo


----------



## Sabo.g (7. Januar 2010)

@ rallilein : Ich habe gerdae eure Webside besucht - und was muss ich da sehen? .. Da ist doch tatsächlich ein Foto aus Schierke incl. meiner Wenigkeit 

MFG Sabo


----------



## rallilein (7. Januar 2010)

@sabo - Das freut mich doch Fotos machen wir auch genug, da sind wir wenigstens erfolgreich 
Ich starte übrigens mit Peter Rose von unserem Team und 2 Mann vom Team Ruhrpott Express als "Team Ruhrpottschliesser"!! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


----------



## Sabo.g (7. Januar 2010)

Wir sind als Bodymmed-Cycle-Team unterwegs.... PARCELLE G61

MFG Sabo


----------



## rallilein (10. Januar 2010)

Wir haben Parzelle AA006 und 'ne Box  Das mit der Box ist nur Zufall  irgendwie ist die bei einer Umbuchung mit dabei gewesen und da haben wir uns gedacht dann behalten wir sie eben!!


----------



## atomic66 (12. Januar 2010)

Hi, 

bin dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal dabei 4er Team RR.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## neubicolt (16. Januar 2010)

Wir sind mit nem 8er Team dabei, allerdings fehlen uns noch 2 Mann...freiwillige vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (16. Januar 2010)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Wir sind mit nem 8er Team dabei, allerdings fehlen uns noch 2 Mann...freiwillige vor



Rennrad oder MTB !!

Gruß Patrick


----------



## neubicolt (17. Januar 2010)

pd1 schrieb:


> Rennrad oder MTB !!
> 
> Gruß Patrick



MTB natürlich ;-)


----------



## dgdracing (3. März 2010)

Bin auch am Start, haben Parzelle G34. Wenn das hier einer liest der in G35 residiert, der soll mich mal bitte kontaktieren. Würde sehr gerne den Platz tauschen, da in G36 ein befreundetes Team ist. 

Wir fahren Straßenrennen mit.


----------



## atomic66 (16. Juni 2010)

Was nehm Ihr so mit ?

Zelt, WoMo ???

Wie viel Platz ist auf so einer Parzelle ?

GRuß
Ben


----------



## Trailfrog (17. Juni 2010)

Haben alles dabei.

Zelt für all unsere Teams und dazu noch unserer Werkstatt etc.
Dazu natürlich kühlrschrank,Mikro und ganz wichtig die Kaffeemaschine =)!


----------



## rallilein (17. Juni 2010)

Womo, Pavillion und "Box"
Parzellengrößen stehen auf der HP des Veranstalters!! Beim 4er-Team war es glaube ich 3,5 mal 12m. Am besten schaust du da nochmal nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjöRRn (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

Wieviel Höhenmeter hat eine Runde?! Welche Zeiten fahrt ihr so pro Runde? 

Wir überlegen, nach Duisburg, auch am Ring zu starten..


----------



## donprogrammo (18. Juni 2010)

Bin auch mit nem 8er Team mit dem MTB am Start, das 2. Jahr schon.
Und auch wir sind leider erst 6, also wenn noch einer interesse hat ... *g*

Eine Runde hat ca. 160hm auf 7,2km, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab.


----------



## Tommy320is (21. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich hab mich auch mal angemeldet, 8h Einzelfahrer.
Wer ist noch mit dabei bei den 8h?
Die Parzelle bekomme ich noch zugewiesen, denke ich jedenfalls.
Das ist meine erste Veranstaltung dieser Art - ich bin schon ganz gespannt und überlege wie ich die 8h durch halte 
Wenn jemand Tipps bzgl. Organisation hat - nur her damit.
Ich denke, ich werd die Sache ruhig angehen um über "die Runden" zu kommen.
Gruß

I


----------



## Sabo.g (21. Juni 2010)

Hi, das mit den 8 Stunden bekommst du schon hin. Wichtig dabei ist nur das du nicht zu schnell startest, du pausierst wenn der Körper gar nicht mehr will und du den Spaß an der ganzen Sache nicht verlierst. Großer Vorteil wären mind. ein Betreuer, der dir Essen, Trinken und Klamotten reicht.
Hatte jetzt am WE mein erstes 24 h Rennen und da hab ich es genauso gemacht und alles war gut. 

MFG Sabo


----------



## Tommy320is (22. Juni 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hi, das mit den 8 Stunden bekommst du schon hin.



Ach, dann weißt Du ja schon mehr als ich ;-)
Danke für die Tipps, ich denke so werd ich es angehen.
Wie siehts denn mit der Verpflegung aus? 
Es wird ja Verpflegung angeboten, kann man sich darauf verlassen oder sollte man sich selbst verpflegen?
Was gibts da so?
Gruß


----------



## Sabo.g (22. Juni 2010)

Mein Tipp: Vertraue auf die Nahrung die du auch im Training nimmst. Gegen Obst und so ist ja nix einzuwenden aber lass lieber die Finger von Gels, Riegeln und Getränken welche du nicht gewohnt bist. Viele haben gerade mit unbekannten Produkten im Wettkampf Probleme.

MFG Sabo


----------



## BjöRRn (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

Habe heute die Bestätigung bekommen und weiß jetzt dass wir die Parzelle "AZ 025 a" bekommen.. Weiß jemand, wo das sein soll?


----------



## donprogrammo (24. Juni 2010)

Du bekomsmt vor ort, obst, waffeln und getränke, war zumindest letztes jahr so. Das hat auch zuverlässig geklappt, nur brauchst du ein Helfer dafür, weil die nicht an der strecke sondern irgendwo anders stehen, wo genau steht auf der website

Wo welche Parzelle ist findet man üpbrigends auch auf der Seite, da ist ein plan wo fast alle eingezeichnet sind


----------



## Lollek_303 (4. Juli 2010)

Bin dieses Jahr auch das erste mal dabei,
starte in einem 4er Team...
Bin auch schon ganz wuschig auf die Veranstalltung, ist bestimmt mal ein Erlebniss 
Hat den einer von den erfahrenen mal eine ca. Runden Zeit nur um sich mal zu orientieren..??!!


----------



## Trailfrog (4. Juli 2010)

Im MTB fahren die absolut schnellsten im 4er Team wie letztes Jahr zb. Bulls ca. 16er Rundenzeiten. Denke der Durschn. auf der MTB Strecke liegt bei ca. 20-22 Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (5. Juli 2010)

Bin auch wieder dabei. Hatte im letzten Jahr meine Premiere im 8er Team und fand es so super, das ich auch für diese Jahr wieder zugesagt habe. Das mit den 20-22 Minuten kann ich bestätigen.

Gruß René


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. August 2010)

sucht noch jemand einen Fahrer ?
4 oder 2er Team, 
zur Not auch 4er Rennrad


----------



## BjöRRn (17. August 2010)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> sucht noch jemand einen Fahrer ?
> 4 oder 2er Team,
> zur Not auch 4er Rennrad




Nö, 


aber einen Koch und Unterhalter


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. August 2010)

ich kann nur fahren,
2er Duisburg Platz 8,
wenn ich für euch Koche, wäre das gut für die anderen Teams


----------



## hdamok (17. August 2010)

BjöRRn schrieb:


> Nö,
> 
> 
> aber einen Koch und Unterhalter



Ich wär ja für eine Köchin und Unterhalterin...


----------



## Trailfrog (17. August 2010)

Hey,

unser 4er Rennradteam sucht noch einen guten fahrer.

Also fix melden.


----------



## r19andre (17. August 2010)

Trailfrog schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> unser 4er Rennradteam sucht noch einen guten fahrer.
> 
> Also fix melden.



Hi,
sorry bin schon kurzfristig im 2er eingesprungen 

ne Scherz, allen gutes gelingen, egal ob RR oder MTB.

MTB hatten wir im 4er 2008 den 3. gemacht.
Mal sehen wie es RR im 2er wird am WE

Andre


----------



## Trailfrog (18. August 2010)

Hey,

okay np.... 

ja fahr dieses Jahr auch erstmals 2er  aber MTB. BIn auch mal gespannt..

wird sicher gut anstrengend


----------



## Eisensau (18. August 2010)

Wer hat noch spontan Lust/Zeit in einem 4er Team zu starten. Uns ist kurzfristig jemand ausgefallen. Wir sind bis jetzt 3 Männer würden aber auch ein mixed machen, sollte sich ein Mädel melden.

Zu uns: Wir sind umgänglich, kultiviert und eigentlich ganz nett.
Vom Anspruch sind wir eher als ambitioniert einzuordnen, was aber nicht heißt das wir unbedingt den Superrennfahrer suchen. Mit einer Ergänzung wäre uns schon geholfen. Für Beleuchtung am Bike können wir notfalls auch sorgen und bezahlt ist auch schon alles, Rennverpflegung wird auch gesponsort.

Bei Interesse bitte dringend melden. Am besten telefonisch unter

04542-85220 (Nummer von der Firma, nach Torsten fragen)
oder 0173-5200601

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (22. August 2010)

So, gerade von Rad am Ring zurück (8 Stunden MTB). Drumherum war ganz nett und die Strecke auch. Es war nur phasenweise ein bisschen zu voll auf der Piste, bei weiterem Zuspruch sollte die Strecke meiner Meinung nach etwas erweitert werden.


----------



## zuki (22. August 2010)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> aber erfreulich für uns.
> wir haben das 8 h rennen(4er team) und den einzelstart 24 h männer gewonnen.



Dann mal zumindest von meiner Seite ein aufmerksames: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Tommy320is (23. August 2010)

Hi,

ich war bei dem 8h Rennen als Einzelstarter unterwegs.
Ich fand die Strecke ganz gut. Ich hatte bedenken, dass irgendwann Langeweile eintritt, dem war aber gar nicht so. Selbst nach 18 Runden hatte ich noch Spass an der Strecke.
Die erste Runde war sehr voll, aber ab da hat es sich relativ gut verteilt.
Allerdings war ich froh, Betreuer dabei gehabt zu haben. Ich fands sehr bescheiden, dass es keine Verpflegung an der Strecke gab.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.
Wer weiß wie lang die Strecke war? 
Ich hatte etwa 140km, 2400hm und 18 Runden, das entrspricht dann ja etwa 7,8km und 135hm. Haut das hin?

Gruß


----------



## Sabo.g (23. August 2010)

Hi,wir hatten im Durchschnitt 7,9 km und 160 HM.

In anbetracht der aktuellen Wetterlage werde ich mich nicht weiter über die Hitze beim Rennen beschweren. 

MFG Sabo


----------



## VelosophenJupp (23. August 2010)

Apropos´ Verpflegung:

Die Miraculi - Nudeln am Freitag abend waren ganz lecker. Dennoch schade, dass ein Nachschlag nicht möglich war bzw. nur 6.50 Bezahlung.
Das kenne ich von anderen 24h Rennen anders.

Aber die absolute Negativ-Krone hat sich Erdinger aufgesetzt. Ab kurz nach 17.00h hieß es an deren Stand: Für heute leer, erst morgen gibts wieder etwas. Eine Unverschämtheit. Wer von den Verantwortlichen hat das eigentlich organisiert. Zumal es keine weiteren anderen Getränkestände gab (zumindest habe ich keine gesehen).

Auch gab es keine 24h üblichen Bananen, Müsliriegel etc. zu bekommen. Abends irgendwann mal, konnte man mit der Nürburgringkarte Kekse und ´ne Banane bekommen. Ganz schlecht.

Verpflegungstechnisch war der Event so ziemlich das schlechteste, was ich bislang erleben durfte. 


Was die Streckenführung angeht:
Für die Mtb war nach der ersten Runde eine eigene Strecke vorgesehen, die auch in der Karte dargestellt wird.
Auf dem ersten Blick alles klar.
ABER: Die Einführungsrund endete auf der Start-Ziel-Geraden, so dass die Abzweigung vorher nicht zu sehen war.
Im Rennbetrieb haben mehrere MT-Biker (darunter zähle leider auch ich, wie auch ein weiterer Teamkollege), die Abzweigung übersehen.
Kein Hinweisschild oder Ordner oder Flatterband oder sonstwas hat darauf hingewiesen, dass hier die MTB´ ler hätten abbiegen müssen. Erst einige Freiwillige (Zuschauer o.ä.) haben sich später hingestellt und die Biker auf die richtige Bahn gelenkt. Das war ein grober Schnitzer, der nicht hätte passieren dürfen.


----------



## jogii (23. August 2010)

Wen man bedenkt wie gross der Event ist und wie lange es den schon gibt  war es diese Jahr von der Organisation her richtig bescheiden.

Man steht Stunden vor den Toren und darf nicht rein(obwohl eigentlich  schon lange die Einfahrt möglich sein sollte).
Die Strecken"führung" im  Fahrerlager eine Absolute Katastrophe (verwirrend für MTB und RR). Keine  Pfeile oder Schilder.
Sehr wenige Toiletten,DIXI's nicht auf der Landkarte eingezeichnet und schlecht zu finden. Duschen (Teilweise) ohne Umkleidekabinen.
Helfer/Ordner konten Besuchern nicht erklären wo man welche Parzelle findet.

Warum die Teilnehmerverpflegung soweit abseits der Strecke sein musste versteht wohl auch kein Mensch.

Ich denke da wird der Veranstalter einige Beschwerden bekommen.

Das bei Erdinger so früh nix mehr zu holen war lag wohl am Wetter und  das es in dem Bereich nix anderes gab (letztes Jahr wenigstens noch  Wasser).

Als MTB'ler kann ich auf den Ring verzichten,ist ja auch Kein Schnäpchen so ein Startplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy320is (23. August 2010)

Weshalb ich 50â¬ Startgeld bezahlen muÃte, entzieht sich auch meinem VerstÃ¤ndnis.
- Dadurch dass ich erst Sa. angereist bin, gabs die Nudeln nur gegen Entgeld.
- Verpflegung wÃ¤hrend der Veranstaltung viel ja wie gesagt auf Grund der entfernten Lage flach. 
- Eine Urkunde konnte man mir wegen technischer Problem auch keine aushÃ¤ndigen.
- Meine Parzelle war nicht ausgeschildert und bereits belegt.

Die StreckenfÃ¼hrung im GP Bereich empfand ich auch rel. verwirrend, aber zum GlÃ¼ck sind die VordermÃ¤nner richtig abgebogen und ich brauchte nur zu folgen.

GruÃ


----------



## ZakMcCracken (23. August 2010)

Hallo,

kann mich da nur anschließen. 

Soviel ich gehört habe, hat sich der Stau Freitags gebildet, weil der Vormieter die Strecke nicht freigemacht hat.(?)

Auf der Teambesprechung wurde gesagt, dass um 24.15 Uhr Freitags alle auf dem Ring waren und keiner mehr im Stau gestanden hat... Wenn das stimmt hat sich der kilometerlange Stau innerhalb von einer Stunde aufgelöst ???

Erdinger Samstags fand ich armselig, insbesondere da am Sonntag rausgehauen wurde was ging. Samstags hat man keine 2 Erdinger bekommen, da musste jeder aus dem Team einzeln hinlaufen.

Wir (8er MTB) haben nochmal Wasser vom Vater eines Mitafahrers nachgeliefert bekommen. 

1. War die Verpflegung zu weit weg 
2. da gabs 0,2er Becher Wasser? Oder gab es da auch Flaschen?

Der MTB Abzweig war richtig ätzend, ich fands auch etwas gefährlich da man RRler achten musste die rechts vorbei sind....bzw. für die RRler andersrum.

Andere Sache: Ich bin nachts, nach dem Verlassen der Rennstrecke die Schotterpiste runter und ganz unten über ein dickes Holz gedonnert, das lag quer über die Strecke, in der Mitte stand eine abgebrannte Fackel. Hat da jemand ein Hinderniss aufgebaut? In der nächsten Runde war es, Gott sei Dank, verschwunden. Hat das noch jemand gesehen?

VG

zakky


----------



## zuki (23. August 2010)

Interessant ist übrigens, dass die 8 Stunden Wertung plötzlich verschwunden ist?
http://radamring.r.mikatiming.de/2010/

Mir eigentlich egal, da ich wegen einer schweren Erkältung eh nur "außer Konkurenz" mitgerollt bin. Aber gestern waren die 8 Stunden Ergebnisse noch vorhanden. Sucht man nach den Startnummern der Teilnehmer, findet man zwar noch seine Zeiten, wird aber als DQS (Disqualifiziert?) geführt.

P.S.ie Verpflegungslage war in der Tat ein echter Witz.


----------



## epec (23. August 2010)

kann mich den vorrednern nur anschließen, verpfelgungstechnisch wars ein witz.....der stau am Freitag (wir standen fast 4h was länger war als unsere 400km anreise aus thüringen) war inakzeptabel und die streckenführung im Fahrerlager (abbiegung der MTB strecke) war wirklich gefährlich waas man an den unfällen an der stelle auch gesehen hat! 
Nichts destotrotz hatten wir wieder viel spass und der rest hat auch gut funktioniert!

Bin übrigens 24H MTB 4erTeam gestartet. und hab 14runden absolviert.

Was habt ihr so für Rundenzeiten gefahren?

weiß jemand wo es die bilder von den Fotografen die überall an der strecke lagen gibt?

bye epec


----------



## ZakMcCracken (23. August 2010)

Hi,

Bilder sind noch nicht online, später hier zu finden:

http://www.sportograf.de

Viele Grüße

zakky


----------



## jogii (23. August 2010)

ZakMcCracken schrieb:


> Andere Sache: Ich bin nachts, nach dem Verlassen der Rennstrecke die Schotterpiste runter und ganz unten über ein dickes Holz gedonnert, das lag quer über die Strecke, in der Mitte stand eine abgebrannte Fackel. Hat da jemand ein Hinderniss aufgebaut? In der nächsten Runde war es, Gott sei Dank, verschwunden. Hat das noch jemand gesehen?
> 
> VG
> 
> zakky



Ja einem Team Kollege ist das auch aufgefallen sehr gefährlich da man da doch recht fix unterwegs ist.
Würde mich nicht wundern wen es da nen Sturzt gegeben hat.

edit:
an dem Verpflegungsstand (bei der EXPO) gab es Wasser und Cola in Flaschen


----------



## Tommy320is (23. August 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hi,wir hatten im Durchschnitt 7,9 km und 160 HM.
> 
> MFG Sabo


Evtl. habt Ihr alle Kurven außen durchfahren


----------



## ZakMcCracken (23. August 2010)

jogii schrieb:


> Ja einem Team Kollege ist das auch aufgefallen sehr gefährlich da man da doch recht fix unterwegs ist.
> Würde mich nicht wundern wen es da nen Sturzt gegeben hat.
> 
> edit:
> an dem Verpflegungsstand (bei der EXPO) gab es Wasser und Cola in Flaschen



...ich dachte schon ich hätte halluziniert


----------



## Maddinth (23. August 2010)

Kann mich der negativ Kritik leider nur anschliesen

- Verpflegung war viel zu weit weg, es gab wohl auch FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, ABER wo und wie man dies bekommen konnte, konnte mir keiner sagen (habe 10 offizelle gefragt, entweder haben die uns total entsetzt angeschaut und von nix gewusst, oder uns zu verschlossenen TÃ¼ren geschickt)
- WegfÃ¼hrung beim MTB und Beschliderung waren nicht Existent bzw schlecht. Ordner die einen hÃ¤tten einweisen kÃ¶nnen hat man auch nicht gesehen
- Die Absperrgitter wurden auch seltsamer weise immer wieder verÃ¤ndert (konnte das bei uns vonr Parzelle aus gut sehen) und auch in der Nacht,, so das ein Rennradler der damit nicht gerechnet hat in das absperrgitter gefahren ist... Tolle Sache!!
- Kommen wir zu den Ordnern.. Wo waren diese ?!?!? Ich hab immer nur einen haufen Kids gesehen mit Ordner westen die inr Boxengasse rumlungerten und nicht das taten was ein Ordner tut...

Und das alles fÃ¼r 65â¬ die ich zahlen durfte... Sehr armseelig!!!!

Im ganzen hatte ich spass, war ein schÃ¶nes Camping We wo man sich selbst versorgt hat am besten, leuten gefolgt ist die die Strecke kannte und mitm Bike zum Klo gefahren ist da es einfach zu weit weg ist...WÃ¤re okay gewesen wenn ich campen hÃ¤tte gehen wollen :-D Aber eigenltich wollten wir primÃ¤r ein rennen fahren...
Dabei ist es doch net so schwierig, ein paar mehr ordner zu besorgen , die besser einzusetzen, einfache Schilder aufzustellen die anzeigen das die MTB strecke einfach mal um 90Grad abbiegt, und vlt eine einfache Verpflegungstelle an der STrecke zu haben wo man sich mit Bananen riegeln und einem Becher zu trinken versorgen kann( Was bei der Hitze auch dringen nÃ¶tig gewesen wÃ¤re, allein ums Ã¼berzukippen um was zu kÃ¼hlen...)

Das war mein erster 24,, ich hatte da schon erwartungen insbesondere wenn man das Startgeld betrachtet.. Ich hatte auch spass nur werde ich wohl nicht mehr zum Ring fahren... Bei einer so miesen Orga!!!!!


----------



## Physioterrorist (23. August 2010)

Ein kurzes Statement auch von mir. War als Einzelfahrer auf der MTB-Strecke unterwegs. 
Ich fang mal mit dem Positiven an.
Die Strecke war anspruchsvoll und toll zu fahren, besonders die Abfahrten.
Jetzt das Negative, die Liste wird länger...

1. Anreise, 19.00 Uhr offiziell Einlassbeginn, naja 20 Minuten vor Neun ist das erste Auto auf das Gelände gefahren. 23.00 Uhr stand ich endlich in meiner Parzelle...
2. Startnummernausgabe, keinerlei Ausschilderung wo und wie zu erreichen, bin erst in die Boxengasse geschickt worden, dann wusste einer wo, aber nicht wie ich hin komme, hat ne dreiviertelstunde gedauert, bis ich einen Weg gefunden hatte.
3. Nudelparty, nach 24.00 Uhr gefunden, zwei 70m lange Schlangen, hätte ich mich da angestellt, wäre es 2.00 Uhr geworden, bis ich was zwischen die Kiemen bekommen hätte.
4. Streckenverpflegung. Hab zweimal am Info-Stand nachgefragt, einmal wurde ich in den Ring-Boulevard geschickt, das andere mal zum Erdinger-Stand. Endergebnis niente, nothing nix, nada.
Meine Wasserversorgung hab ich dann auf der Toilette erledigt. Das ist einfach ein unding. Ich hab noch nie ein Rennen erlebt, egal wie lang, bei dem es keinerlei Streckenverpflegung gab, nicht mal Wasser. Ich weiß nicht, wofür ich überhaupt Startgeld bezahlt habe. Für die zwei Erdinger -Alkoholfrei nach dem Finish??? Da kann ich mir ja gleich selbst ne Startnummer an mein Bike pappen und auf meinen Home-Trails 24 Stunden durch den Wald brettern. Da muss ich nicht vorher 400 km über die Autobahn. An der Stelle noch mal ein dickes Dankeschön an meine Parzellen-Nachbarn, die Wildparker aus Potsdam, die mir ab und zu mal unter die Arme gegriffen haben und bei denen ich auch mal einen Kaffee schlunzen durfte... 
5. Streckenabsicherung. Über die zwei Holzlatten in der Nacht bin ich auch drüber gebügelt, kreuzgefährlich. War dann zum Glück in der nächsten Runde nicht mehr da. Die zweite gefährliche Stelle war die 90°-Ausfahrt vom Ring in der Nacht. Durch die Blendwirkung der entgegenkommenden Rennradler hätte ich mich beinahe im Absperrzaun wieder gefunden.

Fazit 
Mich sieht der Nürburg-Ring nicht wieder. Organisation ne glatte 6 mit Sternchen.
Einzige Leistung ne obskure Ring-Card, mit der ich aber keine Leistungen abrufen kann, da ich ja 24h mit dem Rad im Wald unterwegs war und nicht auf dem Ring-Boulevard..
*Eine absolut nicht empfehlenswerte Veranstaltung...*

Ein ausführlicher Bericht, mit Bildchen, folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddinth (24. August 2010)

Ja der Orga muss ich leider auch eine 6 verpassen...mit ausrufezeichen
Wisst ihr obts da ne mail gibt wo man denen ne beschwerdemail schicken kann?


----------



## zuki (24. August 2010)

Was mich im übrigen wundert: Alle schreiben hier von Verpflegung auf der Expo? Weshalb musste ich dann erst die tolle Karte mit Geld bestücken bevor ich Getränke bekam?

Das war für mich der wirkliche Schwachpunkt. Man hätte oben in der Nähe der Burg Bananen und Getränke ausgeben können. Für soviel Startgeld kann man das als minimal Leistung erwarten.

Ich hatte fest damit gerechnet und musste dann als Einzelfahrer sehen wie ich mich im Rennen versorge. Bei der Hitze war der Durst ja doch ausreichend vorhanden .

Bei den Rennradfahrern gab es im übrigen wohl Verpflegung auf der Strecke.


----------



## borisw (24. August 2010)

Schade all diese negativen Statements lesen zu müssen.
Ich selber bin die 24,4 KM gelaufen, zum vierten mal. Als Läufer muss ich sagen dass es diesmal sehr gut organisiert war, Verpflegungsstände waren mehr als ausreichend vorhanden.

War die Zufahrt für MTB der Übergang von der Grand-Prix Strecke zur "Grünen Hölle"? Also die alte Zufahrt an der kleinen Tribüne? 
Ich habe mich nämlich beim laufen gewundert dass das aufgestellte Schild soo klein ist... und habe schon befürchtet: Das wird kein Mensch sehen wenn die hier "lang knallen mit Vollgas"....


----------



## Sven20001 (24. August 2010)

Also die Verpflegung war tatsächlich praktisch nich vorhanden.
Bei Einzelfahrern weiß ich gar nich, wie das funktionieren soll.
An der Strecke selbst gab es absolut keine Verpflegung.
Hab mich selbst auf die Suche danach gemacht, als so gegen 20 Uhr
über die Hälfte unserer (eigenen) Getränke verbraucht waren. Und
von den Parzellelen bis zum Boulevard läuft man ja nen Stück.
Drinne angekommen steh ich vor nem größeren Holztisch auf dem
ne Kiste Bananen und eine Packung Waffel liegt. Dahinter 2 Leute,
die die Orga da wohl opfern wollte. Denn Getränke gab´s nich mehr.
Und Bananen nur gegen Vorlage der Ringcard. Als ob da jemand
Bananen abzocken will ôô. Naja, glücklicherweise kam dann nach nem
kurzen Protest ein Lieferwagen mit WasserNachschub und ich durfte mich
auch ohne Ringcard bedienen.
Ich glaub bei den RR´lern war das so, dass es eine VS an der Strecke
gab und pro Kilometer nen 200Liter Wassertank stand. Warum nich auch
auf der MtB-Strecke frag ich mich da.


----------



## Maddinth (24. August 2010)

Yeah ganze 311 fotos sind nun online^^ Kommen da noch mehr und vlt auch mal nach startnummern sortiert oder ist das die mikrige Ausbeute von 24 std...wenn ja traurig...


----------



## BjöRRn (24. August 2010)

Der Organisator sollte sich mal bei Skyder ne dicke Scheibe abschneiden.
Das bezieht sich auf die Streckenabsicherung sowie die Verpflegung.

Der 90°-Knick von der GP-Strecke auf den Schotterweg war, aufgrund der Blendung durch die entgegenkommenden teilweise schwer zu erkennen. Ein Blinklicht oder eine kleine Beleuchtung wäre sicher sinnvoll.

Diese doofen Kerzen sahen zwar nett aus, erloschen aber auch sehr schnell weil sie schräg standen. 

Die Zuschauer.. au weia.. Selbst bei den letzten Runden und bei DER letzten Runde war kein Anfeuern, kein gar nichts zu hören.. Die haben alle nur geglotzt. 

Alles in allem hat mir die Strecke, vom Anspruch her, gut gefallen. Werde trotzdem nicht mehr bei Rad am Ring mitmachen solange die Organisation sich nicht ändert und das auch vorher schriftlich angekündigt wird. 

Peinliche Vorstellung. ..


----------



## zuki (24. August 2010)

Maddinth schrieb:


> Yeah ganze 311 fotos sind nun online^^ Kommen da noch mehr und vlt auch mal nach startnummern sortiert oder ist das die mikrige Ausbeute von 24 std...wenn ja traurig...



Du musst bei sportograf gucken. Die Bilder sind noch nicht online, das düften einige tausend Fotos sein.

http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/event/867


----------



## zuki (24. August 2010)

zuki schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind noch nicht online, das düften einige tausend Fotos sein.
> 
> http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/event/867



EDIT: Nun steht es auch auf der Homepage:

*ACHTUNG, wichtige Infos:*
 Liebe Sportlerinnen und Sportler. Wir haben alleine beim den  Rennradrennen beim  "Rad und Ring" fast 40.000 Bilder mehr produziert  als 2009. Der Grund sind mehr Teilnehmer und mehr Sportografen. Bei den  Mountainbike Events sieht es ähnlich aus.  *Alles in Allem war es das bildreichste Wochenende unserer Geschichte mit über 400.000 Bildern.  * 
 Wir möchten Euch daher um Verständnis bitten, wenn manche große  Rennen nicht wie 2009 am Dienstag/Mittwoch sondern eventuell am  Mittwoch/Donnerstag  online gehen werden. Wir nehmen die Qualitätskontrolle SEHR ernst und  möchten uns die Zeit lassen, Euch nur perfekte Aufnahmen zur Verfügung  zu stellen. 
Wir bedanken uns bei Euch allen für die 1.000.000 Smiles und wünschen Euch eine schnelle Regeneration! 
Eure Sportografen


----------



## r19andre (24. August 2010)

Moin,

hier mal mein kleines Fazit.

Da ich dieses Jahr noch arbeiten musste war ich erst am Samstag mittag vor Ort und habe von dem Chaos am Freitag nichts mitbekommen, ein glück.Dieses Jahr im 2er RR unterwegs gewesen.

Die Verpflegung war super umständlich und vor allem zu wenig auswahl. Wie schon einer geschrieben hatte gehts bei Skyder tatsächlich wesentlich besser.
Hätten wir keine Selbstverpflegung mitgebracht wären wir wahrscheinlich kripiert, denn tatsächlich gab es für die MTBler nur im Boulevard eine kleine Verpflegung. Als Einzelfahrer oder 2er je nachdem welche Parzelle man hatte ging das echt nicht. Dann würde ja noch nichtmal mehr Zeit bleiben um sein Rad fertig zu machen oder mal in Ruhe auf´m Pott gehen.

Tatsächlich hatten wir RR´ler auf der Hohen acht eine Verpflegungsstelle mit Waffeln, Cola, Wasser, Banane und irgendwelchen Riegeln. Musste dort zum Glück nur einmal in der Nacht halt machen. Und alle paar Kilometer irgendwelche Wassertanks an der Strecke.

Bin selbst vor zwei jahren im 4er MTB gefahren und da war die Streckenführung insbesondere im Fahrerlager wesentlich besser. Nirgends Schilder, wo wer lang fahren musste. Hätten wir nicht zwei Teams gehabt wo ich einen dann fragen konnte, wäre ich wahrscheinlich geradeaus gefahren.

Und nur eins bleibt zum Schluss.

Die Rennen überleben nur wegen der legendären Rennstrecke, sonst nix.

und werde wohl trotzdem nächstes Jahr wieder mitfahren, dann aber wieder MTB und wieder eigener Verpflegung, so traurig es auch ist.

Gruß
Andre

PS: da ich beides jetzt schon gefahren bin, muss ich sagen, mit dem RR ist es wesentlich härter als mit dem MTB, hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ardennen-Gott (24. August 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ihr beschwert euch alle über verpflegung, wasser, beschilderung,.....
um das volle mass der veranstaltung mitzubekommen und sich mal wie dreck zu fühlen muss man auf das treppchen fahren und im eifel stadel zur siegerehrung gehen ( 8h mtb ).
die techno disco wurde unterbrochen mit den worten ( zum stammpublikum ) " ich wollte euch schon immer mal einen abend so richtig schön versauen, ich bin froh das heute zu dürfen. ich mache jetzt die siegerehrung der mtbler. ich lese schell die namen vor denn ich habe die titten im nacken, die tänzerinnen kommen gleich." in windeseile und mit unvorstellbarer frechheit wurde alles durchgezogen.
es war an peinlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten. noch nie ist mir eine solche geballte aroganz, frechheit und inkompetenz vor die augen getreten. im nachhinein muss ich alle fragen warum sind wir auf diese bühne gegangen. absolut peinlich dieser mensch.
der veranstalter sollte sich mehr als ernste gedanken machen.


----------



## ZakMcCracken (24. August 2010)

Ardennen-Gott schrieb:


> ich lese schell die namen vor denn ich habe die titten im nacken, die tänzerinnen kommen gleich."









> absolut peinlich dieser mensch.



wer war das denn? Jürgend Drews???

Btw. welchen Platz habt ihr denn gemacht?

Gruß

zak


----------



## zuki (24. August 2010)

Ardennen-Gott schrieb:


> noch nie ist mir eine solche geballte aroganz, frechheit und inkompetenz vor die augen getreten. im nachhinein muss ich alle fragen warum sind wir auf diese bühne gegangen. absolut peinlich dieser mensch.
> der veranstalter sollte sich mehr als ernste gedanken machen.



Ich tippe mal, das der Veranstalter davon nichts weiß und würde diesbezüglich Kontakt aufnehmen, damit die Sache nächstes Jahr würdevoll über die Bühne geht.

Im übrigen sollte bald auch das Ergebnis der 8h MTB wieder online sein:
_Hallo Herr XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail und Ihren Hinweis über die Disqualifikationen. Wir
werden sofort mit dem Zeitnehmer Kontakt aufnehmen.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen

Ihr Rad & Run am Ring Team_


----------



## Physioterrorist (24. August 2010)

Noch ein Nachtrag zu meinem Beitrag weiter oben...

Ich hab ja nichts gegen ein Pfand fÃ¼r den Transponder, aber warum werden bei der RÃ¼ckgabe auch noch 6 â¬ einbehalten??? 

*Zitat Homepage Rad am Ring:

ACHTUNG - Transponderpfand/-miete: Auch 2010 wird bei  Rad&Run am Ring ein Transponderpfand erhoben. Dies gilt fÃ¼r alle  Disziplinen mit Zeitnahme. Das Transponderpfand betrÃ¤gt, wie in den  vergangenen Jahren, 46,-â¬, von denen 40,-â¬ bei der RÃ¼ckgabe des  Transponders wieder ausbezahlt werden. Bitte beachten Sie die LeihgebÃ¼hr  von 6,00 â¬ und berÃ¼cksichtigen Sie diese bei der Beurteilung des  Preis-/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnisses.  *

Hier mal meine Beurteilung zum Preis-/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis:

70 â¬ AnmeldegebÃ¼hr fÃ¼r eine Parzelle ohne Box ,da Einzelstarter MTB.
Anreisekosten, bei jedem individuell, bei mir Spritkosten fÃ¼r 800 km(Hin und zurÃ¼ck je 400 km).
20â¬ fÃ¼r Nachkauf von Gels, da keine Streckenverpflegung
6â¬ Transponder-Miete

Leistungen, die ich dafÃ¼r erhalten habe:
eine Startnummer, 2 Kabelbinder, 4 Sicherheitsnadeln

Im Ziel:
eine Finisher-Medaille, 2 kostenlose Erdinger-Alkoholfrei... 

Ihr dÃ¼rft selber entscheiden, ob euch das so viel Wert ist.


----------



## Ardennen-Gott (24. August 2010)

hallo zak,

team 1 8h p1 gesamt p1 ak
team 2 8h p7
einzelstarter 24h p1 gesamt p1 ak


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. August 2010)

r19andre schrieb:


> PS: da ich beides jetzt schon gefahren bin, muss ich sagen, mit dem RR ist es wesentlich härter als mit dem MTB, hätte ich nicht gedacht



Wie lässt sich diese Feststellung erklären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven20001 (24. August 2010)

Naja, dieses Jahr war Gegenwind auf der Döttinger Höhe


----------



## hdamok (24. August 2010)

2er Team MTB
Platz 18 
Und mächtig stolz drauf


----------



## r19andre (24. August 2010)

Sven20001 schrieb:


> Naja, dieses Jahr war Gegenwind auf der Döttinger Höhe



Hi,
der Kratzte mich dann auch nicht mehr. 

ne aber insgesamt war ich noch nie so schnell platt bei einem Rennen wie RR auf der Nordschleife. Dann die komplette Auffahrt bis zur Hohen Acht. Eine gefühlte Ewigkeit. Ständiges Hochdrücken von kurzen steilen Anstiegen. Dagegen war die Döttinger Höhe sehr angenehm zu fahren. Und ich bin dieses Jahr auch nicht schlechter drauf wie die verganenen Jahre.
Naja, vielleicht liegts daran das ich dieses Jahr die 30 geknackt habe 

Ist schonmal einer von euch Nordschleife gefahren ausser mit´m auto 

ich finds jedanfalls krass, aber geil.....


----------



## bikemarathonist (24. August 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hi,wir hatten im Durchschnitt 7,9 km und 160 HM.
> 
> In anbetracht der aktuellen Wetterlage werde ich mich nicht weiter über die Hitze beim Rennen beschweren.
> 
> MFG Sabo



Hast recht: Bei allem Negativen: Das Wetter war geil!!! Selbst nachts war es noch so warm, dass man kein langes Trikot gebraucht hat.


----------



## r19andre (24. August 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Wie lässt sich diese Feststellung erklären?



so ähnlich jedenfalls


----------



## VelosophenJupp (24. August 2010)

Ardennen-Gott schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ihr beschwert euch alle über verpflegung, wasser, beschilderung,.....
> um das volle mass der veranstaltung mitzubekommen und sich mal wie dreck zu fühlen muss man auf das treppchen fahren und im eifel stadel zur siegerehrung gehen ( 8h mtb ).
> ...



Sollte die Siegerehrung auf diese Weise stattgefunden haben(und selbst wenn nur die Hälfte davon so abgelaufen ist), dann ist das mit Abstand die niveauloseste Aktion, von der ich je gehört habe.
Sind die MTB´er für die Organisatoren eigentlich nur zahlender Abschaum? Zumindest haben die RR´ler Verpflegung erhalten und wurden nicht komplett abgezockt.


----------



## paul.lahner (24. August 2010)

moin,

wir haben uns das erste mal die 24h angetan und waren begeistert.
allerdings vom flair eines 24h rennen und nicht vom rad am ring.
die hier genannten punkte sind uns auch unangenehm aufgefallen,wollen aber nächstes jahr wieder mit dem mtb zum 24h race starten.
hat hier jemand erfahrungen gesammelt,wo man gut starten kann,wo s einfach besser ist?
gruss aus bremerhaven


----------



## Berrrnd (24. August 2010)

sucht euch ein von skyder organisiertes rennen aus, da kommt ihr bestimmt auf eure kosten.


----------



## Tommy320is (25. August 2010)

Aber trotz allem wars ne g..le atmosphäre(aber da kann der Veranstalter ja nix für ;-) )
Und ich könnte mir vor stellen nächstes Jahr schwach zu werden und nochmal zu starten.
Was gibts sonst noch positives zu berichten?

Gruß


----------



## Sabo.g (25. August 2010)

Ich denke wir sollten hier mal eine Liste erstellen, in der wir vermerken was uns gefallen hat und welche Missstände unbedingt fürs nächste Jahr beseitigt werden müssen. Ihr seid alle dazu eingeladen die Liste zu bearbeiten und zu vervollständigen. Wenn wir dann irgendwann mehrheitlich der Meinung sind, dass die Liste nahezu vollständig ist, schicken wir sie dem Veranstallter von Rad & Run am Ring zu.


*Unbedingt zu verbessern:

*1. Möglichkeit die Boxen & Parzellen zu beziehen bereits am Nachmittag  
    ermöglichen (geplante Zeiten einhalten)

2. Ausschilderungen zum Thema "Parzellen, Startunterlagen, Pastaparty, 
    etc. über das gesamte Gelände anbringen (schließlich ist nicht jeder 
    auf dem Gelände aufgewachsen) 

3. ...

4. ... 


So der Anfang ist gemacht. Nun seid ihr dran.

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (25. August 2010)

danke für die ausführlichen Erfahrungsberichte von der Veranstaltung.

Es wurde von dem ein oder anderen aus meinem Umfeld (auch Verein) bereits überlegt, da vielleicht mal anzutreten.

:kotz:

Ich hab den Fred mal an alle, die es interessieren könnte, weitergeleitet. damit hätte sich diese Überlegung wohl definitiv erledigt. Das is ja wohl ne absolute Katastrophe, was da alles geballt abgelaufen ist.


----------



## zuki (25. August 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> So der Anfang ist gemacht. Nun seid ihr dran.
> 
> MFG Sabo



*ZU 1: Bei der Teambesprechung sagten die Veranstalter, dass bis zum nächsten Jahr ein deutlich verbessertes Zufahrtssystem entwickelt werden soll.*

*Unbedingt zu verbessern:

*1. Möglichkeit die Boxen & Parzellen zu beziehen bereits am Nachmittag  
    ermöglichen (geplante Zeiten einhalten)

2. Ausschilderungen zum Thema "Parzellen, Startunterlagen, Pastaparty, 
    etc. über das gesamte Gelände anbringen (schließlich ist nicht jeder 
    auf dem Gelände aufgewachsen) 

3. Eine Verpflegungsstelle sollte/muss auch für die MTB Fahrer auf der Strecke eingerichtet werden. Nudeln und Getränke (zumindest Wasser) sollten im Ring Boulevard zu fairen Preisen verkauft werden.

4. ...


----------



## bikemarathonist (25. August 2010)

zuki schrieb:


> *ZU 1: Bei der Teambesprechung sagten die Veranstalter, dass bis zum nächsten Jahr ein deutlich verbessertes Zufahrtssystem entwickelt werden soll.*
> 
> *Unbedingt zu verbessern:
> 
> ...



4. Siegerehrung zeitnah nach Zieleinlauf, das Ganze etwas gestrafft, damit es nicht 2 Stunden dauert und dien MTBler 1 Stunde warten müssen, bis die Rennradler durch sind.


----------



## Sabo.g (25. August 2010)

*Unbedingt zu verbessern:

*1. Möglichkeit die Boxen & Parzellen zu beziehen bereits am Nachmittag  
    ermöglichen (geplante Zeiten einhalten)

2. Ausschilderungen zum Thema "Parzellen, Startunterlagen, Pastaparty, 
    etc. über das gesamte Gelände anbringen (schließlich ist nicht jeder 
    auf dem Gelände aufgewachsen) 

3. Eine Verpflegungsstelle sollte/muss auch für die MTB Fahrer auf der  Strecke eingerichtet werden. Nudeln und Getränke (zumindest Wasser)  sollten im Ring Boulevard zu fairen Preisen verkauft werden.

4. Siegerehrung zeitnah nach Zieleinlauf, das Ganze etwas gestrafft,  damit es nicht 2 Stunden dauert und dien MTBler 1 Stunde warten müssen,  bis die Rennradler durch sind.

5. Gutscheine aus Papier für Pastaparty --> das Prozedere mit der Ringcard hat für die langen Schlangen gesorgt

6. Sachpreise überdenken: RR-Fahrer erhalten Reifen (top) MTB´ler erhalten Packtaschen fürs Treckingrad (flop)


----------



## Maddinth (25. August 2010)

Unbedingt zu verbessern:

1. Möglichkeit die Boxen & Parzellen zu beziehen bereits am Nachmittag
ermöglichen (geplante Zeiten einhalten)

2. Ausschilderungen zum Thema "Parzellen, Startunterlagen, Pastaparty,
etc. über das gesamte Gelände anbringen (schließlich ist nicht jeder
auf dem Gelände aufgewachsen)

3. Eine Verpflegungsstelle muss auch für die MTB Fahrer auf der Strecke eingerichtet werden. Nudeln und Getränke (zumindest Wasser) sollten im Ring Boulevard zu fairen Preisen verkauft werden.

4. Siegerehrung zeitnah nach Zieleinlauf, das Ganze etwas gestrafft, damit es nicht 2 Stunden dauert und dien MTBler 1 Stunde warten müssen, bis die Rennradler durch sind.

5. Gutscheine aus Papier für Pastaparty --> das Prozedere mit der Ringcard hat für die langen Schlangen gesorgt

6. Sachpreise überdenken: RR-Fahrer erhalten Reifen (top) MTB´ler erhalten Packtaschen fürs Treckingrad (flop) 

7. Starterpaket, von anderen Marathons kenne ichs so, dass man ein kleines Paket, mitm Ersatzschlauch und vlt auch noch einem Shirt von dem Event bekommt. Ist einfach eine schöne erinnerung die man dann mit sich rumtragen kann ;-)

8. Eindeutige und gut erkennbare Streckenbeschliderung

9. Mehr Ordner !!!


----------



## bergziege-ck (25. August 2010)

All dem negativ genannten kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Wir waren das erste Mal am Ring und wurden bitter enttäuscht von der Organisation. Da wir bereits mehrfach in Duisburg und in München gestartet sind, haben wir durchaus einen Vergleich. Da liegen Welten zwischen.

Die Anreise eine Frechheit - da wird empfohlen am Freitag anzureisen und der halbe Urlaubstag, den wir dafür genommen haben, geht mit Stillstand auf der Bundesstraße drauf. Wenn man das noch zu der nicht vorhandenen Verpflegung in die Kostenbilanz hinzurechnet, wird dieses Event richtig teuer! Dafür dann Aufbau im Dunkeln und das Fleisch vom Grill um Mitternacht, denn die Schlange bei der Pasta-"Party" endlos - vom Anstehen hatten wir ja schon genug. Um den Freitag wurden wir schlicht und einfach betrogen.

Verpflegung für MTB praktisch nicht vorhanden - wo bitte gibts denn so was.

Streckensicherung und Hinweise, speziell Abbiegung ins Fahrerlager, sicherheitstechnisch ein Debakel. Sonstige Beschilderung Mangelware.

Der Boulevard: für diese Veranstaltung vollkommen überflüssig, viel zu weit weg, zu groß, ohne Atmosphäre, nicht im Geschehen.

Die Sachpreise bei der Siegerehrung 24-h-Rennen nicht den Rennen und Platzierungen zugeordnet, MTB-Reifen an Rennradler, MTB-Bücher an Rennradler, manche AK-Platzierten bekamen gar nichts, weil gerade Chaos auf der Bühne herrschte.
Und bei Ansprache vor der eigentlichen Siegerehrung wäre vielleicht schon mal Gelegenheit gewesen, sich für das Chaos am Freitag bei der Anreise zu entschuldigen.

Der Hauptgewinn wurde vorab verlost, als Hauptsponser würde ich mich bedanken. Da konnten dann schon mal alle gehen, die nicht aufs Treppchen mussten/durften.

Einzig gut waren das Wetter (da hat der Veranstalter aber nichts zu beigetan), die Musik am Samstag und die Strecke - auch mit den Windlichtern nachts.

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass der Veranstalter speziell die MTB-Rennen für die Zukunft überdenkt und dass die MTBler nicht nur abgezockt werden. Schön wäre auch irgendein Spektakel an der Strecke, egal ob Musikbox oder Sambaband, vielleicht sammeln sich da dann auch ein paar Zuschauer.


----------



## zuki (25. August 2010)

*Gerade übrigens im Rad am Ring Forum gefunden:
*Hallo liebe Teilnehmer, 

wie ich sehe haben ein paar von euch schonmal ein paar Kritikpunkte  angesprochen. Finde ich gut. Aber um auch meinem Team die Möglichkeit zu  geben sich nächstes Jahr zu verbessern bitte ich euch, eure Meinungen  zu den Siegerehrungen mitzuteilen. Insbesondere Kritikpunkte. Natürlich  freuen wir uns auch über Lob. 

Was klar ist und schon auf meiner Liste steht:

1. Siegerehrung 8H Rennen im Eifelstadel. Die organisatorische Leitung  sprich Herr Frass und Willi Schüller sind schon informiert und kümmern  sich darum.

2. Preisvergabe bei den Altersklassen. Es war dieses Jahr so, dass die  älteren Altersklassen zumindest beim Lauf, keine Sachpreise bekommen  sollten. Das ist wie auch einige Teilnehmer schon mit mir besprochen  haben nicht fair und wird von mir bei der nächsten Sitzung angesprochen.  

Ich wäre euch also sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir Rückmeldungen geben würdet falls ihr noch Anregungen für das nächste Jahr habt.

Soweit Liebe Grüße

Anna-Katharina Wicharz


----------



## shur´tugal (25. August 2010)

Hey,
ich hab mal ein kleines Video hochgeladen, vielleicht kann sich ja einer trotz mieser Qualität erkennen 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07xSUZvhxko"]YouTube- Rad am Ring 2010 - 24h Rennen am NÃ¼rburgring[/nomedia]


----------



## taunus biker (25. August 2010)

shur´tugal schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich hab mal ein kleines Video hochgeladen, vielleicht kann sich ja einer trotz mieser Qualität erkennen
> YouTube- Rad am Ring 2010 - 24h Rennen am NÃ¼rburgring



Hey hab mich erkannt auf dem Video bei 6:23 min  der mit dem roten Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crank-jay (27. August 2010)

shur´tugal schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich hab mal ein kleines Video hochgeladen, vielleicht kann sich ja einer trotz mieser Qualität erkennen
> YouTube- Rad am Ring 2010 - 24h Rennen am NÃ¼rburgring



Qualität ist doch gut. 
Ich habe mich sofort gefunden. 
Hat sonst noch jemand Fotos oder Videos? Wäre doch klasse, wenn ihr die hier einstellt.


----------



## zuki (27. August 2010)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Qualität ist doch gut.
> Ich habe mich sofort gefunden.
> Hat sonst noch jemand Fotos oder Videos? Wäre doch klasse, wenn ihr die hier einstellt.



Naja, Fotos soll es ja mal hier geben:
http://www.sportograf.com

Es zieht sich aber wie ein roter Faden durch die Veranstaltung, dass die Mountainbiker das fünfte Rad am Wagen sind. Und heißt es für uns auch hier: Geduld, Geduld...


----------



## crank-jay (27. August 2010)

zuki schrieb:


> Naja, Fotos soll es ja mal hier geben:
> http://www.sportograf.com
> 
> Es zieht sich aber wie ein roter Faden durch die Veranstaltung, dass die Mountainbiker das fünfte Rad am Wagen sind. Und heißt es für uns auch hier: Geduld, Geduld...



Danke für den Hinweis, aber das mit "Sportograf" wußte ich. Leider kann man da meist nur eine Flatrate für alle Bilder bestellen, die dann meist recht teuer ist. Auch wenn die Bilder sehr gut sind. 
Ich hatte eigentlich daran gedacht, dass wir hier Bilder reinsetzen, wo andere Biker drauf zu erkennen sind. Die kann man dann ja auf Wunsch zumailen.
Ich hätte ein Bild mit der Startnummer *D 4578* anzubieten.


----------



## Physioterrorist (27. August 2010)

Die Sportograf-Bilder sind online...


----------



## Tommy320is (1. September 2010)

Hi,

die Ergebnisse sind ja nu auch wieder(8h Einzel) online.
Nur bin ich einen Platz in der Gesamtwertung zurück gefallen.
Wem ists auch so gegangen und wer weiß warum?

Gruß


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. September 2010)

*Die 24 Stunden vom Nürburgring  Teil I*

Freitagmittag,  ich fahre mit einem unguten Gefühl in die Eifel. Ziel ist der  Nürburgring. Die 24h von Rad am Ring stehen an. Mein erstes  24-Stundenrennen und ich bin so schlecht vorbereitet wie noch nie. Seit  dem Salzkammergut-Desaster, und das war schon Mitte Juli, bin ich außer dem EBM(Teil I, Teil II)  , bei dem ich Gerhard Gulewicz würdig vertreten habe, keinen Meter auf  dem Rad gewesen. Zur Erklärung, Gerhard Gulewicz hat auf der 200 er  Strecke der Salzkammergut-Trophy den Besenwagen gemacht und ist mit  nem 13 er Schnitt, der gerade so für s Zeitlimit reicht, um die  Strecke gefahren.
 Im Prospekt steht, empfohlene Anreise schon Freitagabend ab 19.00  Uhr. Ok, Punkt 19.00 Uhr bin ich in Müllenbach. Noch ein Kilometer bis  zum Ring. Doch zunächst bleibt der in unerreichbarer Ferne. Stau, noch  ist das Gelände nicht frei gegeben







Bei der Fahrerbesprechung am Samstag sagt der Chef vom ganzen dann  dazu, das wir erst entzerrt werden mussten. Na Hallo, wäre das Gelände  19.00 Uhr offen gewesen, hätte es gar nicht erst nen Stau gegeben und es  hätte auch nix entzerrt zu werden brauchen Um 20.40 Uhr fängt es dann  endlich an zu rucken. Um 22.00 Uhr steh ich in meiner Parzelle. Das  Zeltlager meiner Nachbarn ist schon errichtet. Ein ganzer Trupp Preußen,  Wildparker aus Brandenburg und Potsdam. Fahren mit mehreren Teams auf  der Rennrad- und einem Zweierteam auf der Mountainbike-Strecke. Ist ein  lustiges Häufchen. Mein Aufbau des Basislagers geht recht zügig und  beschränkt sich auf das Einparken des Autos und dem Ausladen vom Bike






Ich mach erst mal ne Erkundungsrunde und hole die Startunterlagen.  Das erweist sich aber als schwieriger als gedacht. Die Ordner, die ich  irgendwann aus lauter Verzweiflung frage, haben keinen blassen Schimmer.  Startunterlagen, braucht ihr das?  Probier s doch mal in der  Boxengasse. Ich probier s, aber außer den Teams, die ihre Zeltlager  hier aufschlagen, ist nix zu entdecken. Noch ein Interview mit nem  Streckenposten, immerhin weiß der, dass  das Informationszentrum im  Ring-Boulevard ist, aber wie ich dahin komme. Ich irre am Streckenzaun  entlang, bis mir ein schon Fündiger erklärt, dass es hier eine  Unterführung gibt. Genial, nach einer Stunde steh ich endlich vor den  beiden Hilfswilligen, die mir auch anstandslos meine Startunterlagen  aushändigen. Zurück zum Auto, mittlerweile kenn ich ja den Weg. Ups, das  Tor, wo ich eben durch bin, ist jetzt verschlossen. Ja ist das ein  Wahnsinn. Nach noch mal 10 Minuten umher irren, hab ich s geschafft,  ich bin wieder am Auto. Kurze Sichtung des umfangreichen Starterpakets.  Aus der Tüte fällt ein Werbeflyer von Bulls, sind ja Sponsor hier, ne  obskure Ring-Card, 3 Startnummern, eine für n Lenker, eine für n  Rücken und eine für die Lostrommel, 4 Sicherheitsnadeln und zwei  Kabelbinder sowie der Transponder, für den ich noch mal 46  abdrücken  muss. Was, das wars? Joo, selbst mit schütteln kommt nicht mehr raus.  Im Programmheft, das ich mir vorhin vorsichtshalber mit genommen habe,  steht was von Nudelparty am Freitag. Ok, 10 Minuten lang ist es ja noch  Freitag, essen muss ich sowieso was, also noch mal auf den  abenteuerlichen Weg ins Ring-Boulevard Welch Überraschung, es gibt  wirklich noch Nudeln, nur ran komme ich nicht. Zwei 70 Meter lange  Schlangen, wenn ich mich hier anstelle habe ich zum Frühstück noch  nichts zwischen den Zähnen, denn das Personal kommt mit der Ring-Card,  auf der die Leistung angeblich aufgebucht ist, nicht zurecht. Da fahr  ich doch lieber wieder auf meine Parzelle und ess ne Käsestulle Die  Wildparker haben inzwischen ihren Grill aktiviert. Für mich fällt auch  noch ne Hühnchenbrust ab. Nach zwei Bier hab ich die nötige Bettschwere.
 Um halb Neun ist die Nacht zu Ende. Die Preußen wuseln schon.



 
Ich setz mich auf s Rad und inspiziere mal den Streckenabschnitt,  der auf dem Ringgelände verläuft. Irgendwo muss doch auch ne  Verpflegungsstelle sein. Auf der Karte im Programmheft war jedenfalls  nix abgebildet. Finden tu ich nichts. Merkwürdig. Noch mal rüber ins  Info-Center. Da krieg ich die Auskunft, Streckenverpflegung ist hier auf  dem Ring-Boulevard zwischen der Eventhalle und dem Info-Center. Wie,  Streckenverpflegung außerhalb der Strecke??? Soll ich jedesmal, wenn ich  einen Schluck Wasser haben will durch den Ring-Boulevard fahren???  Hä,  langsam komm ich mir verarscht vor. Das Einzige, was man hier bekommen  kann, sind Fahrräder, ein paar lustige Mützen und Shirts vom Nürburgring  und ein Schwätzchen mit dem Kerl, der sein Kettenpflege-Set auf jeder  Messe unters Volk bringen will. Richtig sauer bin ich wieder am  Info-Center. Ja, es tut ihr leid, aber ihnen wäre auch nicht gesagt  worden, dass die Verpflegung neben dem Erdinger-Zelt wäre. Na toll, aber  immerhin wenigstens auf der Strecke. Trauen tu ich dem Ganzen nicht  mehr. Vorsichtshalber fahr ich zum Erdinger-Zelt. Wie soll s auch  anders sein, am Erdinger-Zelt gibt s natürlich nichts anderes als  Erdinger. Ich bin entnervt. Sieht so aus, als müsste ich mich die 24  Stunden komplett selbst verpflegen. Das ist der absolute Oberhammer.  Sowas ist mir bei noch keinem Radrennen passiert. Wenn s jetzt nur ein  Bergzeitfahren über 6 km gewesen wäre, hätte ich ja nichts gesagt, aber  24 Stunden??? Für was hab ich eigentlich 70  Startgebühr bezahlt??
 Entsetzt krame ich 20  aus der Tasche und kaufe noch 10 Gels nach.  In der Nacht muss ich dann bei den Wildparkern noch 6 Gels schnorren,  Wahnsinn. Wenn ich einmal in der Eventhalle bin versuch ich s nochmal  Nudeln zu kriegen. Jaaaa, die Nudelparty war gestern, heute kostet das  6,50 .
 Mir reicht s. Ich bin bedient. In Box 77 nehm ich erst mal einen  Cappuccino und seh den Läufern bei ihren Starts zu. Hier sammeln sich  die Ersten






Der Samstagvormittag steht nämlich ganz im Zeichen der Läufer.  Marathon, Halbmarathon und diverse Kurzstrecken Ein Riesen-Event.  Insgesamt über 10000 Teilnehmer und die MTB-Fahrer werden wie die  Zahlmöpse behandelt Bevor ich nur einen Meter gefahren bin, steht schon  fest, dass mich hier keiner mehr wieder sieht. Das Wetter hat sich  wenigstens nicht dem miesen Niveau angepasst. Klärchen wird den ganzen  Tag fleißig ihre Arbeit verrichten. 30° für den Tag und 17° für die  Nacht sind angesagt Zurück am Auto geht s an die Startvorbereitungen.  Ich schlunz noch nen Kaffee bei den Potsdamern, dann Nummernschild dran  pappen und Getränke fertig machen.






Dann ist es endlich soweit. Ab in die Startaufstellung.
​ 

 
Hätte gar nicht gedacht, hier im Wilden  Westen ein bekanntes Gesicht zu sehen, aber da in der Mitte steht  Steffen Helbig mit seinem Shirt vom Tourismusverband Seiffen.
​ 

 
Wenig später kann ich auch noch Tüte  entdecken, meine Knipse hab ich aber leider schon wieder weg gesteckt.  Der hat übrigens auch schon ne Inventarnummer beim MME
​ Bevor es jetzt gleich los geht nochmal ne Werbepause​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (3. September 2010)

Ich warte gespannt!


----------



## hdamok (3. September 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich warte gespannt!



dito


----------



## apoptygma (3. September 2010)

hdamok schrieb:


> dito



Lässt der uns getz hängen hier?????


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. September 2010)

Ihr werdet euch ein bisschen gedulden müssen. Es schreibt sich nicht so schnell, wie es sich liest ...


----------



## apoptygma (3. September 2010)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ihr werdet euch ein bisschen gedulden müssen. Es schreibt sich nicht so schnell, wie es sich liest ...



Ach so, ich dachte, Du hättest das schon feddich und müsstest nur noch kopieren ;-)

Ok, dann les ich morgen früh in Ruhe.


----------



## hdamok (3. September 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach so, ich dachte, Du hättest das schon feddich und müsstest nur noch kopieren ;-)
> 
> Ok, dann les ich morgen früh in Ruhe.



dito


----------



## Physioterrorist (5. September 2010)

Los geht s. Halt nicht ganz. Erst noch aufrücken bis zur Startlinie.  Die ist nämlich noch  gut 500 m entfernt. Vor uns standen noch die  ganzen Rennradler, die erstmal auf die Strecke geschickt werden wollten






Die Rennradler kurz vorm Start






Start

Dann Start auch für uns. Ist schon ein tolles Gefühl, selbst über die  Rennstrecke zu  fahren, die man sonst nur  im TV bewundern darf. Im  Fernsehen  kommt es übrigens nicht annähernd rüber, wie steil und bergig  die  Strecke eigentlich ist. Die erste Runde nütze ich erstmal zum  Kennenlernen des Kurses.






Die schwierigste Stelle, der kurze Anstieg






mit dem anschließenden Downhill. In der Nacht wird das sportlich.  Hier kann man übrigens gewaltige Unterschiede in der Bergabperformance  beobachten. Mir gefällt der Abschnitt am Besten Runter hab ich kein  Problem. Aber die vielen kleinen Anstiege zehren
 Die Staffeln und die 8-Stunden-Fahrer geben gleich mal richtig Gas.  Die Einzelfahrer lassen es deutlich gemütlicher angehen. Karl-Heinz  Braasch, der DIMB-Fahrer mit der E-4009 sagt zu mir Lasse ruhig fahren,  hinten werden die Enten fett. Recht hat er. Am Ende wird er 9. mit 40  Runden. Ich hab eigentlich vor, komplett durch zu fahren. Später stellt  sich aber heraus, ohne Verpflegung für mich ein unmögliches Unterfangen.  Nach einer Runde hat sich alles sortiert. Ich fahre ne ganze Weile mit  Udo Ahmann mit der E-4016, wird am Ende Achter mit 42 Runden. Mal ist er  vorn, mal ich. Nach 10 Runden trennen sich dann unsere Wege. Sehe ihn  dann erst am nächsten Morgen wieder. Unsere Pausengestaltung scheint  auseinander zu gehen. Ist übrigens praktisch, dass auf den Startnummern  die Namen stehen. Steffen Helbig schießt mit nem Wahnsinnsspeed an mir  vorbei. Hab das Gefühl, dass er mich zweimal pro Runde überholt. Kann  natürlich auch daran liegen, dass ich so langsam bin Nach 10 Runden  kenn ich jedenfalls fast jeden Sponsor, der auf seinem Shirt steht.






Ganz so schlimm ist es übrigens nicht. Es gibt einige Stellen, bei  denen sich die Fahrer entgegen kommen. So kann s passieren, dass man  sich 2-3 mal pro Runde sieht.
 In der Nacht sehe ich ihn dann nicht mehr, macht ja auch nichts, das  Shirt kenn ich ja jetzt in- und auswendig . Legt ne längere Pause ein  Am Ende wird er 11. mit 36 Runden. Tüte rauscht auch ständig an mir  vorbei. Fährt im Zweierteam mit seinem Bruder als Black and White Racing  Team. Werden am Ende 17. mit 45 Runden. Zunächst erwische ich aber nur  seinen Bruder Sven. Das ist mir glatt einen Fotostopp wert



 
Tüte krieg ich auch noch, aber bis dahin muss ich mich noch 20 Stunden gedulden.
 In der Zwischenzeit mach ich erstmal ein paar Bildchen von der Strecke






Die Zielgerade






Immer noch die Zielgerade, jetzt aber deutlich näher am Ziel






Die Mercedes Benz Arena mit der ersten Kurve nach dem Ziel






Die Boxengasse. Den Abschnitt haben wir uns mit den Rennradlern  geteilt. War kreuzgefährlich, besonders in der Nacht. Rechts und links  keinerlei Absperrungen und ständig Leute, die über die Strecke liefen  Hatte selbst zwei Beinahe-Crashes






Richtig schön, die Eifel. Das ist die Sicht kurz vor den zwei Rampen  rauf zur Burg Rechts unten sieht man den Beginn der langen  Schotterauffahrt nach dem Downhill von der Burg.
 Von mir gibt s übrigens auch Fotos, insgesamt 56. Man kann nicht  sagen, dass die Sportografen ihre Arbeit verweigert hätten. Wenn nur  alle so engagiert ihren Job gemacht hätten, wäre das ne tolle  Veranstaltung geworden



 
hier hab ich noch Spaß
​ 

 
hier schon ein bisschen weniger
​ 

 
und hier,naja
​ Wusste gar nicht, dass ich so schlecht  aussehen kann, aber im laufe des Tages und vor allem der Nacht wird es  auch dafür noch ne Steigerung geben​ Nach 7 Runden sind meine Flaschen leer.  Auffüllstopp, ratet mal wo, genau, auf m Klo Unglaublich, aber ne  traurige Tatsache. Zum Glück ist das Klo nur wenige Meter neben der  Strecke. Der Wasserhahn ist aber nicht immer frei. Mal macht einer sein  Bike sauber, mal wäscht ein Mädel das dreckige Geschirr ab Zum Glück  haben aber alle Mitleid und lassen mich vor Nach 10 Runden brauch ich  dann die erste Pause. Meine Gels sind alle. Ich muss irgendwas essen,  aber gut geht s nicht. Irgendwie wird alles immer mehr im Mund. Ein  halbes Brötchen und zwei Knacker, mehr geht nicht. Nach ner halben  Stunde bin ich wieder auf der Piste. Ab sofort fahre ich nur noch  fünfer-Stints. Die ersten drei Runden gehen halbwegs, die letzten zwei  quäl ich mich dann fürchterlich über die Strecke​ Besonders der Aufstieg zur Burg mit seinen  kurzen giftigen Rampen und der lange Schotteranstieg zum nächsten  Downhill danach machen mir, je länger das Rennen dauert, zu schaffen.  Ein Foto ohne Mädel bei nem Rennen geht bei mir nicht. Für das Foto hab  ich extra zwei Umdrehungen mehr getreten.
​ 

 
Das ist übrigens die erste Rampe zur Burg. Danach folgen noch zwei.​ Der Schotteranstieg, hier werde ich grade von nem Staffelfahrer versägt
​ 

 
Kurz gelutscht
​ 

 
gleiche Höhe
​ 

 
und Tschüss.
​ Im Wald geht s mir deutlich besser.
​ 

 
Der relativ leichte und schnelle Downhill von der Burg. Die nächste Runde gleich nochmal
​ 

 
Das nächste Bild ist die Rampe vom zweiten Trail.
​ 

 
Die ersten zehn Runden kann ich se fahren,  danach, wie die meisten Anderen auch, nur noch zu Fuß. Das Foto ist von  der vorletzten Runde. Für die Sportografen hab ich s noch mal  hochgedrückt
​ 

 
Der Downhill danach, hier kurz vor der 180°-Kehre.​ Langsam wird s dämmrig.
​ 

 
Die Nacht der langen Messer
​ 

 
Ich mach ne Pause. Muss meine Lampe montieren, im Wald geht s nicht mehr ohne  und Verpflegungsnachshub brauch ich auch.​ Gelegenheit für euch, den Alkoholpegel  wieder auf ein vernünftiges Maß rauf zu bringen. Werbepause 

Teil III  demnächst in diesem Kino


​ 






​


----------



## crank-jay (5. September 2010)

@Physioterrorist:
Ich will mehr!!!!

Sehr gut geschrieben!!!

Und Bewunderung an dich, als Einzelfahrer ohne Betreuer 24 Stunden zu fahren. Da schäme ich mich als 8-h-Solist schon ein bißchen.


----------



## Tommy320is (5. September 2010)

Hi,

kann mich nur anschließen.
Sehr schön geschrieben und natürlich respekt für die 24h.

Gruß von einem 8h Fahrer


----------



## rallilein (6. September 2010)

Schöner Bericht  Danke dafür und meinen Respekt vor Deiner Leistung!!! Ich bin im 4er MTB-Team gefahren und war schon richtig kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (7. September 2010)

*Die 24 Stunden vom Nürburgring  Teil III*


Schmeißt die Langnese-Tussi raus, es geht weiter

 Die Pause wird ein bisschen länger als gedacht, hab 10 Minuten im  Auto geschlafen. Die Montage der Lampe hält eine weitere Überraschung  für mich bereit. Einer, der zwei Akkus möchte seinen Dienst nicht  verrichten. Na das wird ein Spaß. Ein Akku  hält nur drei Stunden. Wie ich da über die Nacht kommen soll weiß ich  auch noch nicht. Fahre deshalb nur im Sparmodus und auf dem Ring schalt  ich das Ding ganz ab Windschatten hinter Einem mit Licht reicht auch


Tut mir leid, an der Stelle ist Schluss, wer weiterlesen will, muss hier drücken...


----------



## BjöRRn (7. September 2010)

Geiler Bericht, spiegelt meine Erfahrungen auch wieder 


Das beste : Jetzt kann ich "Tüte" und seinen Bruder direkt beschimpfen.. Die sind doch tatsächlich noch ne Runde mehr als wir gefahren


----------



## AC-Stef (7. September 2010)

wirklich Super Bericht leider zu spät gesehen das es hier im Forum auch erwähnt wird . wir waren auch als 8 team am Start hatten aber Ausfälle und sind deswegen mit unseren 55 Runden auch zu frieden


----------



## epec (8. September 2010)

klasse bericht das spiegelt genau unsere erlebnisse am ring wieder. zum glück waren wir ne große gruppe mit 4 rennrad 4er teams und 2 mtb 4er teams und hatten ausreicehnd verpflegung dabei. also für das start geld hat man echt nichts geboten bekomm.......einzig die atmossphere und die strecke war ok.

bye epec


----------



## #easy# (8. September 2010)

wirklich schöner Bericht und auch wenn ich dieses Jahr nicht dabei war, ist mir davon noch einiges in Erinnerung  Ich war insgesamt 2 mal da immer im 2er Team und wir hatten immer die Verpflegung und Helfer dabei, weil ohne kannst das am Ring wirklich vergessen. Das war auch auf längere Sicht, dass letzte mal das ich dort gefahren bin.
Nur mal so zum Vergleich :
24h Am Hertha-See / relative kleines Ivent ca. 250-300 Starter. Kosten 40
dafür bekommst Du 1 T-Shirt, Starnummern, Verpflegung Kuchen,Bananen,Äpfel, Getränke und das über die ganze Zeit. Außerdem 2 Essen Gutscheine für Nudeln und eine schöne Strecke. Veranstalter ist ein MTB-Club und das erkennt man eben. Das Teil kann ich nur empfehlen........
easy


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. September 2010)

Hab grad den Rundbrief von Rad am Ring erhalten. Ein Witz. Totale BeweihrÃ¤ucherung...

Hab sofort geantwortet, hier der Wortlaut...

Ich hab grad euren Rundbrief erhalten. Ihr wollt Kritik? Die kÃ¶nnt ihr haben...

Vorweg, ich war als Einzelstarter auf der MTB-Strecke unterwegs.

Ich fang mal mit dem Positiven an.
Die Strecke war anspruchsvoll und toll zu fahren, besonders die Abfahrten.

Jetzt das Negative, die Liste wird lÃ¤ngerâ¦

1. Anreise, 19.00 Uhr offiziell Einlassbeginn, naja 20 Minuten vor Neun ist das erste Auto auf das GelÃ¤nde gefahren. 22.00 Uhr stand ich endlich in meiner Parzelleâ¦
2. Startnummernausgabe, keinerlei Ausschilderung wo und wie zu erreichen, bin erst in die Boxengasse geschickt worden, dann wusste einer wo, aber nicht wie ich hin komme, hat ne dreiviertelstunde gedauert, bis ich einen Weg gefunden hatte.
3. Nudelparty, nach 24.00 Uhr gefunden, zwei 70m lange Schlangen, hÃ¤tte ich mich da angestellt, wÃ¤re es 2.00 Uhr geworden, bis ich was zwischen die Kiemen bekommen hÃ¤tte.
4. Streckenverpflegung. Hab zweimal am Info-Stand nachgefragt, einmal wurde ich in den Ring-Boulevard geschickt, das andere mal zum Erdinger-Stand. Endergebnis niente, nothing nix, nada.
Meine Wasserversorgung hab ich dann auf der Toilette erledigt. Das ist einfach ein Unding. Ich hab noch nie ein Rennen erlebt, egal wie lang, bei dem es keinerlei Streckenverpflegung gab, nicht mal Wasser. Ich weiÃ nicht, wofÃ¼r ich Ã¼berhaupt Startgeld bezahlt habe. FÃ¼r die zwei Erdinger -Alkoholfrei nach dem Finish??? Da kann ich mir ja gleich selbst ne Startnummer an mein Bike pappen und auf meinen Home-Trails 24 Stunden durch den Wald brettern. Da muss ich nicht vorher 400 km Ã¼ber die Autobahn. An der Stelle noch mal ein dickes DankeschÃ¶n an meine Parzellen-Nachbarn, die Wildparker aus Potsdam, die mir ab und zu mal unter die Arme gegriffen haben und bei denen ich auch mal einen Kaffee schlunzen durfteâ¦
5. Streckenabsicherung. Ãber die zwei Holzlatten in der Nacht bin ich auch drÃ¼ber gebÃ¼gelt, kreuzgefÃ¤hrlich. War dann zum GlÃ¼ck in der nÃ¤chsten Runde nicht mehr da. Die zweite gefÃ¤hrliche Stelle war die 90Â°-Ausfahrt vom Ring in der Nacht. Durch die Blendwirkung der entgegenkommenden Rennradler hÃ¤tte ich mich beinahe im Absperrzaun wieder gefunden.

Mich sieht der NÃ¼rburg-Ring nicht wieder. Organisation ne glatte 6 mit Sternchen.
Einzige Leistung ne obskure Ring-Card, mit der ich aber keine Leistungen abrufen kann, da ich ja 24h mit dem Rad im Wald unterwegs war und nicht auf dem Ring-Boulevard..
Eine absolut nicht empfehlenswerte Veranstaltungâ¦

Ich hab ja nichts gegen ein Pfand fÃ¼r den Transponder, aber warum werden bei der RÃ¼ckgabe auch noch 6 â¬ einbehalten???

Zitat Homepage Rad am Ring:

ACHTUNG â Transponderpfand/-miete: Auch 2010 wird bei Rad&Run am Ring ein Transponderpfand erhoben. Dies gilt fÃ¼r alle Disziplinen mit Zeitnahme. Das Transponderpfand betrÃ¤gt, wie in den vergangenen Jahren, 46,-â¬, von denen 40,-â¬ bei der RÃ¼ckgabe des Transponders wieder ausbezahlt werden. Bitte beachten Sie die LeihgebÃ¼hr von 6,00 â¬ und berÃ¼cksichtigen Sie diese bei der Beurteilung des Preis-/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnisses.

Hier mal meine Beurteilung zum Preis-/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis:

70 â¬ AnmeldegebÃ¼hr fÃ¼r eine Parzelle ohne Box ,da Einzelstarter MTB.
Anreisekosten, bei jedem individuell, bei mir Spritkosten fÃ¼r 800 km(Hin und zurÃ¼ck je 400 km).
20â¬ fÃ¼r Nachkauf von Gels, da keine Streckenverpflegung + 8,50â¬ fÃ¼r Gels von den Wildparkern, weil mein Vorrat nicht ausreichteâ¦
6â¬ Transponder-Miete

Leistungen, die ich dafÃ¼r erhalten habe:
eine Startnummer, 2 Kabelbinder, 4 Sicherheitsnadeln

Im Ziel:
eine Finisher-Medaille, 2 kostenlose Erdinger-Alkoholfreiâ¦

Ihr dÃ¼rft selber entscheiden, ob euch das so viel Wert ist.

Hab meine Erlebnisse in einem dreiteiligen Bericht niedergeschrieben. Wenn es interessiert, hier die Links
Teil I   
http://physioterrorist.wordpress.com/2010/09/03/die-24-stunden-vom-nurburgring/
Teil II 
http://physioterrorist.wordpress.com/2010/09/04/die-24-stunden-vom-nurburgring-–-teil-ii/
Teil III
http://physioterrorist.wordpress.com/2010/09/07/die-24-stunden-vom-nurburgring-teil-iii/ 

Erwarte jetzt nicht, dass ihr das verÃ¶ffentlicht, aber ne Stellungnahme zu den einzelnen Kritikpunkten wÃ¤re schÃ¶n...
Vielleicht auch noch ne Entschuldigung...
WÃ¤re sicher prima und im Interesse der Teilnehmer des nÃ¤chsten Jahres, wenn ihr die hier aufgefÃ¼hrten Kritikpunkte verbessern kÃ¶nntet...
Nichtsdestotrotz mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen 
Uwe Lotz

Bin mal gespannt, ob ich eine Antwort erhalte. Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. September 2010)

Ach da wird sich das Orga-Team aber freuen..


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (20. September 2010)

Und, hast du eine Antwort bekommen?


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. September 2010)

Bis jetzt noch nicht. Einzige Reaktion, meine Berichte auf dem Blog wurden mit Mist bewertet. Kritikfähig scheinen sie also auch nicht zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (20. September 2010)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch nicht. Einzige Reaktion, meine Berichte auf dem Blog wurden mit Mist bewertet. Kritikfähig scheinen sie also auch nicht zu sein...



Schön armselig. 

Ich denke, da kannst Du zukünftig, wie auch einige andere Ihr Geld echt anderen gönnen, wie vielleicht eben auch den kleinen 24 Std. Events wie oben erwähnt.


----------



## ZakMcCracken (29. September 2010)

Hallo,

beigefügte Email kam heute rund  - ich denke man hat die Kritik schnell aufgenommen und schnell Entscheidungen getroffen, das finde ich gut. 

Bin zwar 24h gefahren, aber das das 8h Rennen gar nicht mehr angeboten wird finde ich stramm, wie seht ihr das?



> *Einfahren am Freitag:*
> Der erste Eindruck soll nicht wieder Stillstand sein.
> Natürlich war uns dieses Jahr bewusst, dass bei einer Steigerung der Teilnehmerzahlen unsere Einfahrzeiten am Freitag sportiv geplant waren. Es gab aber keine andere Lösung, als die Herausforderung anzunehmen. Die einzige Maßnahme mit realistischen Chancen auf Erfolg, ist die Verlängerung der Einfahrzeiten. Das war 2010 nicht möglich, da wir das Veranstaltungsgelände im Oktober 2009 gebucht haben und damals der immense Zuwachs an Teilnehmern nicht absehbar war. 2011 werden wir für das Einfahren einen deutlich längeren Zeitraum planen.
> 
> ...



Viele Grüße

Andi


----------



## Physioterrorist (29. September 2010)

Prinzipiell toll, das es eine Reaktion auf die Kritik gibt und die Anregungen auch fÃ¼r das nÃ¤chste Jahr ins Programm aufgenommen werden sollen, aber wieso bekommen nur die 8h-MTB-Fahrer 20,00 â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr ersetzt??? GehÃ¶rt sich das nicht eigentlich fÃ¼r alle MTB-Fahrer?


----------



## crank-jay (30. September 2010)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Prinzipiell toll, das es eine Reaktion auf die Kritik gibt und die Anregungen auch für das nächste Jahr ins Programm aufgenommen werden sollen, aber wieso bekommen nur die 8h-MTB-Fahrer 20,00  Startgebühr ersetzt??? Gehört sich das nicht eigentlich für alle MTB-Fahrer?



Sehe ich genau so!!!
Auch wenn ich persönlich "nur" ein 8-h-Fahrer war, haben es die 24er noch viel mehr verdient.
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie es sich weiterentwickelt...


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. Mai 2011)

Hab heute den Newsletter von Rad am Ring erhalten. Die Kritik scheint gefruchtet zu haben. Es gibt eine eigene Verpflegung für die MTB-Strecke. Find ich gut...


----------

